# Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat



## Christine (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

jetzt muß ich aber doch mal etwas zum Thema Teicherde sagen. 
Denn gerade für uns Miniteichler aus der Stadt ist sie manchmal die einzige Alternative. 

*Ich weiß, einige werden jetzt sehr laut aufschreien,  
aber trotzdem - und jetzt bitte genau lesen:*

Ich habe mit Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat gute Erfahrungen gemacht 
- unter den folgenden Voraussetzungen:

1. Die Teicherde wird gemischt: 1 Teil Erde auf 3 Teile (gereinigten) Spielsand

2. Ich benutze ein Pflanzkörbchen, dass mit Zeitung ausgeschlagen wird

3. Die Zeitung wird oben zusammengeschlagen, dass nur noch die Triebe rausgucken.

4. Das Ganze wird noch mit Kieselsteinchen abgedeckt, damit es nicht wieder aufgeht.

5. In der Pflanzrinne eines kleinen Fertigbeckens geht dies auch bei der Erstbepflanzung ohne die Pflanzkörbchen, die in der Regel zu hoch sind. Man dreht dann die Zeitung oben zusammen. Wichtig ist auch hier die Abdeckung mit Steinchen/Kieseln, damit nichts aufschwimmt.​
 *ABER AM ALLERWICHTIGSTEN: 
DER TEICH MUSS AUSREICHEND BEPFLANZT SEIN!!!*​BEI DEN MEISTEN, DIE HIER ÜBER ALGENSUPPE KLAGEN, SEHE ICH ALLES - FISCHE, UNMENGEN STEINE, ALGEN - NUR PFLANZEN SIND MANGELWARE!

Ein Pflänzchen pro m² ist einfach zu wenig. Für Technik wird ein Heidengeld ausgegeben, aber bei den natürlichsten Feinden der Algen wird geknausert.

Mein Teichlein ist mit seinen knapp 1.000 Litern wahrlich kein stabiles Naturbiotop. 
Aber trotz ständigem Nährstoffeintrag wie Blütenblätter, Laub und Fallobst (liegt direkt unter einer Wildpflaume) und Fischen (!) ohne Filter (!) und mehreren Stunden Sonne kenn ich eigentlich nur Fadenalgen und mal ein paar kleine Algenkolonien auf dem Bodensand. Aber meine __ Schnecken leben gut davon.

So eine grüne Brühe, wie auf einigen Fotos hier im Forum hab ich noch nicht gehabt! 

 So, ich habe fertig.


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*

Hallo Christine,

ich hatte es vor Jahren - als es dieses Forum noch gar nicht gab - bei meinen Teichen ähnlich gemacht.
Allerdings Teicherde-Sand 1:1 und ohne Zeitung und Pflanzkorb zwischen die Kiesel gesetzt.
Im kleineren Teich habe ich als Substrat sogar Mutterboden rein.  
Und hatte prompt die ersten Jahre Fadenalgen.

Inzwischen hat sich alles eingespielt und für meine "Nachwuchsbecken" und meine Badewanne nehme ich jetzt ein Lehm/Sandgemisch. (Lehm habe ich genug auf meinem Grundstück :evil  )

Was "grüne Algensuppe" ist,kenne ich auch nur aus den Bildern hier im Forum.  
Allerdings habe ich eher zu viel als zu wenig Pflanzen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*

Hi.

Ich hätte bei dieser Teicherde eher Bedenken das diese fault und dadurch meine Pflanzen eingehen. Also bei Seerosen würde ich sie keines Falls verwenden!


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*

Hi Mirko,

für Seerosen würde ich auch KEINESFALLS fertige Teicherde verwenden.

Ich "sprach" oben von Sumpfpflanzen.
Sorry,wenn das falsch rüberkam.


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*



			
				Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Ich hätte bei dieser Teicherde eher Bedenken das diese fault und dadurch meine Pflanzen eingehen. Also bei Seerosen würde ich sie keines Falls verwenden!



Hallo Mirko,

ich habe meine Seerose im Jahr 2002 wie oben beschrieben eingepflanzt, nur weniger Sand (1:2) und dafür noch ein Tütchen Seerosendünger. 2007 sah die Seerose so aus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/25065&d=1209638332

In diesem Frühjahr habe ich sie rausgenommen und in 7 oder 8 Teile geteilt. Und in dem ganzen Pflanzkorb war nicht ein gammeliges Fitzelchen.


----------



## axel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*

Hallo Christine !

Ich pflanze die Wasserpflanzen auch so wie Du . Nur ich nehme statt der Zeitung Fließ .
Spielsand hab ich auch noch nicht beigemischt , das werd ich aber in Zukunft auf Deinen Rat hin machen  

Lg 

axel


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*

Hallo Christine,

warum ich z.B. generell von Teicherde abrate - die meisten Jungteiche haben selbst mit Sand als Substrat einen ordentlichen Nährstoffüberschuß. 
Zusätzlich gibt es bei vielen Einsteigern den Gedanken "viel hilft viel".... über die Auswirkungen müssen wir hier sicherlich nicht weiter diskutieren bzw. die Diskussionen laufen in mehreren Threads gleichzeitig.  
Oft ist schon das Füllwasser stark mit Nitrat belastet.

Einen Pflanzenteich oder Miniteich mit "Minifischbesatz" kann man einfach nicht mit einem Teich, der Goldfische oder gar Koi beherbergt vergleichen - meine Meinung!

Die Fische wühlen das Substrat durch - wieder sind (bei Einsatz von Teicherde) Algen die Folge.
Nächstes Problem: Teicherde ist nicht gleich Teicherde. Jeder Hersteller packt da was anderes ab.
Ich habe sowohl schon die schwarze, humose fertig abgepackt zu kaufen bekommen, als auch sogenannte Seerosenerde im Zooladen, die tatsächlich seerosengeeignet war!
Beim Sand/Kies haben wir ähnliche Probleme, aber diese Substrate sind durch die rein mineralische Zusammensetzung eigentlich immer nährstoffarm.

Deshalb empfehle ich lieber diese.


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Pflanzenteich oder Miniteich mit "Minifischbesatz" kann man einfach nicht mit einem Teich, der Goldfische oder gar Koi beherbergt vergleichen - meine Meinung!



Liebe Annett,

ganz meine Meinung, dass würde ich auch nie tun. 

Ich habe - und ich hoffe, daß habe ich deutlich gemacht - meine *Erfahrungen* beschrieben. *Mit meinem Teich*. Ich habe nicht gesagt _"alles Quatsch - Teicherde für alle!"_ 

Das gerade die Bepflanzung eines Koiteiches eine schwierige Aufgabe ist, die Planung und ein gewisses Grundwissen erfordert, ist mir schon klar. Aber auch bin ich der Meinung, das man sie bepflanzen kann, wenn man die Planung entsprechend anlegt. Und bei denen mit der Algensuppe sehe ich davon nichts oder wenig.

Naiv, wie ich nunmal bin, gehe ich immer davon aus, dass jemand, der so ein Projekt plant, sich vorher schlau macht. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken...


----------

